# 2013 Ultegra group set or used Dura Ace 7800 group set(excellent condition) ?



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

They are similar in price.
Which one should I get and why ?

What is the weight difference between the two group set ?

Thanks.....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

edle said:


> They are similar in price.
> Which one should I get and why ?
> 
> What is the weight difference between the two group set ?
> ...


Answering a question with a question, why are only these two groupsets under consideration? There are other (very capable/ reasonably priced) options available. 

The type of cyclist you are (casual/ recreational, avid/ competitive) matters as well. Buy at a price point that suites your needs, not for the bling factor. 

Re: weight differences, don't sweat it. 2 lbs. of bike weight won't make any difference in your performance, and most (if not all) groupsets are well within that range. Ergonomic preferences are far more important.


----------



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

I got a used bling frame and bling wheelset alreay. I really need a bling groupset to complete it or I'm wasting my $$$ on frame/wheels.

I'm a recreational rider. I'm already a MTBer(2 times per week) but a newbie in road bike. I need components that I don't need to upgrade for a long while.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

edle said:


> I got a used bling frame and bling wheelset alreay. I really need a bling groupset to complete it or I'm wasting my $$$ on frame/wheels.
> 
> I'm a recreational rider. I'm already a MTBer(2 times per week) but a newbie in road bike. I need components that I don't need to upgrade for a long while.


With that set of criteria, why not just get new DA Di2 and be done with it.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> With that set of criteria, why not just get new DA Di2 and be done with it.


No love for Campagnolo EPS?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cyclin Dan said:


> No love for Campagnolo EPS?


Actually, my comment was facetious in nature, but since the OP questioned two Shimano groupsets, I stayed with that theme. :wink5:


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Actually, my comment was facetious in nature, but since the OP questioned two Shimano groupsets, I stayed with that theme. :wink5:


I know it was facetious...so was mine. I deleted the LOL I had at the beginning of my post...

Bling!


----------



## edle (Mar 25, 2013)

Electronic shifting things are not my cup of tea.
I still like mechanical camera.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

edle said:


> Electronic shifting things are not my cup of tea.
> I still like mechanical camera.


Then there's always new DA 9000...

Point is, if you're _primarily_ after bling, there are better choices than either of your original options. 

Personally, my pragmatic side says the money spent will _only_ get you bling, but it's your money to spend!!


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

edle said:


> I got a used bling frame and bling wheelset alreay. I really need a bling groupset to complete it or I'm wasting my $$$ on frame/wheels.
> 
> What year is your bling frameset/ wheels? Maybe the 7800 will match better.
> 
> I'm a recreational rider. I'm already a MTBer(2 times per week) but a newbie in road bike. I need components that I don't need to upgrade for a long while.


I'd bet some hard earned cash that you'll get upgradeitis a lot sooner thn a long while.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Since the concern is to look cool the obvious answer is DA. I will look like you spent more. Now if it were my money I put a higher importance on value and probably wouldn't get either.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Given the two choices and your desire for bling go with the DuraAce. I do prefer the newer style hoods on the ultegra 6700/dura ace 7900 vs ultegra 6600/dura ace 7800 have not tried the dura ace 9000.


----------

